# Giant Sequoia



## Steffen (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi folks

Im sitting here in Europe and far away from anything as large as the Giant Sequoias...

But...

I do make a lot of seedlings of the trees and plant them here in Denmark, also Ponderosa, Jeffrey, Sugar Pine, Redwoods and Bristlecone. I have been to Yosemite and Sequoia NP to see them irl. Not the last time I go there...

But here in Europe we only hear of the devastation of the forest in the US, inclusive the newly Rim Fire of Yosemite. That from what I can read on the internet did not hit areas with Giant Sequoias.
We never hear of the good news... reforesting and replantning of the trees.
We only hear that the US is cutting down all the forest and kill the nature... 

But that cant be true...

Is there project in the US were you replant clearcuts or burnt areas with mixet conifers?? also Giant Sequois??
There has been a lot of groves with Sequoia that has been cut down in the last 100 years, is any of these being replantet??

I have not been able to find anything on the net about the Sequoia being replantet back into the wild.

Please... Some of you must know of any projects that can help us here in Europe believe that the nature is not being destroyed and the Sequoias will be there next time I go to the US... Even projects that are increasing the area of the Sequoia in the wild.

I hope you will bring me the good news 

/Steffen - Denmark


----------



## El Quachito (Jun 21, 2014)

Our Redwood forests are able to regenerate. Take the case of my father: He is a forester and he often works in areas where he worked as a timber faller when he was a young man. I cannot speak to the Sequoias, I am a little bit too far north to know.

In general terms, there is replanting on public and private forests that are being managed. We cut them and grow them. I don't know if there is a specific program to restore sequoia groves logged 100 years ago.

Redwood National Park's Lady Bird Johnson Grove is a great spot to walk among giant fir and redwood. Next time you are in the states, you must go there.


----------



## DavdH (Jun 21, 2014)

We are growing them faster than we are logging (killing 'em) and so far we are growing them faster than we burn them. The eastern Sierras are forested where in early photos of the area there were no forests. We are protecting some of the parks into hemlock national park because Redwood are not the climax specie there.


----------



## redtails (Jul 9, 2014)

Though I know very little about USA's policy on replanting burnt down forests, many areas are able to fully regenerate by themselves

As with most things concerning trees, it'll usually take a couple of decades before you really start seeing new growths be big enough to be considered trees instead of bushes. In many states of USA, I guess it's very similar to what it's like in Scandinavia; private forests are cut down, replanted by the owners, and couple decades later they're harvested again. In that sense, wood production isn't very different from growing corn, the turn-over rate is just a lot slower. 

The National Forest Service has a part of their website dedicated to their efforts at restoring / replanting forests and grasslands when they're destroyed by fires. You can find it here. Keep in mind that fires are a natural part of forest life. Human-caused fires are not


----------

